# Xorg si pianta. scheda intel (x3100) 965GM driver i810

## darkmanPPT

 :Shocked: 

non capisco... 

possiedo un pc (acer aspire 5920) con una scheda intel integrata 965GM (chiamata anche x3100)

Sto cercando in tutti i modi di usare il driver I810 (compilato come modulo nel kernel)

Quello che succede è il seguente

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

-----------> Schermata nera.   :Crying or Very sad: 

a quel punto l'unica cosa che posso fare è riavviare la macchina (con control+alt+canc). non posso nemmeno spostarmi su un'altra shell.

Al riavvio vado a vedere i log di Xorg in /var/log/ e trovo le seguenti cose (metto solo le parti più rilevanti)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 25 01:31:23 2008
> 
> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> ...

 

Non riesco a capire come mai non vada. ho letto un sacco di post sul forum e ho cercato con google senza avere risultati.

Qualcuno di voi potrebbe darmi una mano?

ps: questo è il mio xorg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

----------

## Ic3M4n

puoi provare a togliere la linea 

```
BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
```

 dall'xorg.conf e riprovare?

----------

## flocchini

i810 nel kernel? non hai provato quello di xorg, magari cvs?

----------

## darkmanPPT

togliendo la riga 

PCI 0:2:0

non cambia nulla   :Crying or Very sad: 

i810 nel kernel.... mi sa che ho detto una vaccata........

no.. aspè... io ho una voce attivata nel kernel che si chiama

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

ok... questo è per l'accelerazione.

ho il pacchetto x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 installato alla versione 2.2.0

(ho provato uno più recente, sperando che qualcosa cambiasse.)

a mio avviso il problema che si verifica è che non riesce a "sputare fuori l'output" nel punto giusto.

perchè quando faccio contro+alt+canc mi fa vedere, talvolta, le scritte della console (quelle che dicono tipo "rebooting system", etc etc)

----------

## darkmanPPT

faccio un UP

e riposto altre cose.

ora il drm non è compilato dentro il kernel ma è stato installato tramite pacchetto esterno.

ho cercato di sistemare il più possibile.

ora l'unico problema che trovo dentro lo xorg è:

```

intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1)
```

non ci sono errori.

MA................................ si pianta completamente lo stesso.

Allora mi chiedo: ma che cavolo sta succedendo a questo pc?

cosa è che ho dimenticato?

non credo sia questo warning a sputtanarmi la macchina, poichè in un altro simile (e funzionante al 100%) ho lo stesso warning.

Da quanto ho capito, il warning è dovuto al fatto che la scheda ha anche il TV-out

cosa posso ancora controllare per vedere cosa non va?

Ah, se carico con vesa, mi viene detto che non ci sono monitor

(no monitor found)

----------

## Joubert79

Ho esattamente lo stesso problema. Io non sono stati in grado di trovare una soluzione. Chiunque può suggerire qualcos'altro?

Chris

PS. Vi preghiamo di scusare il mio povero italiano.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1)

 

quell'errore vuol dire che all'indirizzo PCI:0:2:1 non trova la suddetta periferica.

esattamente da dove hai ricavato quel valore? anche perchè i log di Xorg ti dicono chiaramente che la tua Intel si trova ad un altro indirizzo PCI:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
> 
> i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
> 
> E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,
> ...

 

comunque stando ai log, Xorg attiva correttamente la tua 965GM dall'indirizzo PCI:0:2:0.

quindi direi che il problema sta altrove (per sicurezza verifica l'indirizzo PCI tramite lspci).

ipotizzando che la schermata nera indichi l'impossibilità di attivare la modalità accellerata, presumo che tu abbia l'opengl configurato male, quindi dai un occhio a "eselect opengl list".

----------

## Joubert79

Ho lo stesso problema. Ho scoperto che se attendere per un periodo di due minuti, il X server carica. Non perfetto, ma è un inizio.

Qui è il mio xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "TVOutput"

        Option          "Ignore"        "true"

EndSection 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "LPL"

   ModelName    "e800"

   Option        "DPMS"   

EndSection

Section "Device"

       Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option      "XVideo"        "true"

        Option      "monitor-TV"    "TVOutput"        

   Option      "ForcePCIMode" "True"

   Option      "CacheLines" "32768"

   Option      "DRI" "true"

   Option      "PageFlip" "true"

   Option      "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option      "XAANoOffScreenPixmaps" "True"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "True"

   Option      "AllowGlXWithComposite" "True"

   Option      "AddARGBXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

